
Error handling and Go - icey
http://blog.golang.org/2011/07/error-handling-and-go.html
======
supersillyus
Are there any other languages that do error handling like Go? Key features:
potential of error value is visible in type signature, errors can have rich
information but share a common type, and are returned out of band. I guess
Either in Haskell is similar, but has syntactical support for chaining (in the
Error monad). You could probably use an instance of an Error typeclass for the
failure value, but I think you'd need to use Data.Dynamic somehow to be able
to check what sort of error it is and unpack it and I'm not sure if you can
easily compare it to a statically known error (my Haskell is a bit rusty.)

